# URGENT dog laws advice please



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

Really need some advice i have just got a call from my mum very distressed and upset 
she has just taken her dog of 11yrs for a walk in her local village stopped by the shop as she does every day tied sally up and went in for milk 
a man came running in with his young daughter with a bleeding nose and said sally had bitten her 

this is really unlike sally my mum has 13 grandchildren and a few great grandchildren and she has never shown any kind of agression to any of them or other children 

the man told my mum he is phoning the police to have her put to sleep 
my poor mum is in bits but also shocked at sally for this 
what advice can you give please


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

lenemily said:


> Really need some advice i have just got a call from my mum very distressed and upset
> she has just taken her dog of 11yrs for a walk in her local village stopped by the shop as she does every day tied sally up and went in for milk
> a man came running in with his young daughter with a bleeding nose and said sally had bitten her
> 
> ...


i'd advise her to do two things:1 - see if there are any CCTV cameras nearby in case the guy is fabricating, hard to see why he would though.2 - prepare for the dog to be euthanised if it bit someone. This is what comes of leaving things unattended.A dog doesn't have to be agressive to bite, it could have felt threated or similar. Bottom line is it shouldn't have been unattended. Sorry.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe the girl was taunting the dog, or even the man. You never know - such a sad situation. Wouldn't you be better asking a solicitor rather than hoping someone might give you some info on an intenet forum? Was gonna say CCTV but Mason beat me to it!


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

All you can do is make sure the police check the doctors reports before putting the dog down. She may have just tripped over the dog.


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Maybe the girl was taunting the dog, or even the man. You never know - such a sad situation. Wouldn't you be better asking a solicitor rather than hoping someone might give you some info on an intenet forum?


My mum lives 120 miles away from me and is waiting a call back from her solicitor 
for her and my peice of mind i thought someone would be able to give a little more advice whilst waiting


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

I am just at a total loss tbh 
sally is such a good natured dog and has been in our family for 11 yrs we found her in the road at 5wks 
she has been bought up with all us kids and our own children and many different animals 

just waiting on the police and a call from the solicitor

as for my mum leaving her silly thing to do yes but she has done this every day for many years


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Im afraid you do face the possibility of a compensation claim and the dog being destroyed - This from the dangerous dogs act

Many dog owners think that the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 only applies to specific breeds e.g. the Pit Bull Terrier. This is not the case, Section 3 of the Act refers to all dogs of any type or breed and makes it a criminal offence to allow any dog to be dangerously out of control in a public place or a private place where the dog has no right to be. 
A dog is regarded as "dangerously out of control" under the Act if there are grounds for suspecting that it will injure a person, whether or not it actually does so. If no injury is caused, the maximum sentence is a fine of £2,000 and/or six months imprisonment. Where actual injury is caused the maximum sentence is two years imprisonment and/or unlimited fine, plus if appropriate, destruction of the dog.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> Im afraid you do face the possibility of a compensation claim and the dog being destroyed - This from the dangerous dogs act
> 
> Many dog owners think that the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 only applies to specific breeds e.g. the Pit Bull Terrier. This is not the case, Section 3 of the Act refers to all dogs of any type or breed and makes it a criminal offence to allow any dog to be dangerously out of control in a public place or a private place where the dog has no right to be.
> A dog is regarded as "dangerously out of control" under the Act if there are grounds for suspecting that it will injure a person, whether or not it actually does so. If no injury is caused, the maximum sentence is a fine of £2,000 and/or six months imprisonment. Where actual injury is caused the maximum sentence is two years imprisonment and/or unlimited fine, plus if appropriate, destruction of the dog.


 
that is in an extreme case though, i doubt this will happy to a grandmother especially as the prisons are so overfully. it is a possibility that the dog may be pts, but it may not, the law is a funny thing and it's all down to people and a nice/horrid judge if it gets to a court, which is unlikely, and these things can take months to go through. try not to worry yourself too much.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

kirsten said:


> that is in an extreme case though, i doubt this will happy to a grandmother especially as the prisons are so overfully. it is a possibility that the dog may be pts, but it may not, the law is a funny thing and it's all down to people and a nice/horrid judge if it gets to a court, which is unlikely, and these things can take months to go through. try not to worry yourself too much.


It is an extreme case however an unattended dog biting a child in the face is not going to go down well. There has been a recent change in both attitude and the law and tbh I wouldnt be surprised to see the dog put to sleep. I dont think for a minute that the owner will be imprisoned but I doubt it will just go away


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

i have bought my children up not to touch dogs if they dont know them and we have 3 dogs the man should have been paying attention to his child


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i'd check for cctv, we had the police round a while ago as someone claimed our dobermann had bitten their 3yr old girl on the leg after attacking her. This wasnt true, and the girl had no marks at all. 

They need proof, which could be your dogs dna on the girls face? a witness, or cctv. without one or all of these, i doubt they can do anything!


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

sorry to hear that 


hopefully the dog wont get put down


personally i think that the kid might have been teaseing or being rough and hurting the dog becuase the dog must be a bit fragile at 11 years old ..

hope things get better


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

Loops said:


> i have bought my children up not to touch dogs if they dont know them and we have 3 dogs the man should have been paying attention to his child


THANK YOU !!!

I have done the same with my children too 
but in all honesty it isnt the childs fault the dog should have known better and my mum shouldnt have left her on her own and the father should have watched his children more


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lenemily said:


> THANK YOU !!!
> 
> I have done the same with my children too
> but in all honesty it isnt the childs fault the dog should have known better and my mum shouldnt have left her on her own and the father should have watched his children more


 
im sorry i disagree there why should the dog have known better ?

she is a dog their defence when threatend is to bite im sorry she was doing what came naturally to dogs 

No your mum shouldnt have left her tied outside 

was there any witnesses to what happened ?

as others have said she needs to call the shop check if they have cctv find out if there were other witnesses also their needs to be proof from the doctor that it is infact a dog bite an not a bloody nose from tripping 

In all fairness the father of the child is to blame in this too as he should have been supervising his child and NEVER let her touch a dog that wasnt with its owner in the 1st place 

The fact she is constantly round other children is good for her side of the argument 

but you need to try and find out if there were witnesses and cctv : victory:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

im sorry i cant help much as i agree with the 1st reply but some times you have to leave a dog unattended! shops dont let you in!

but

tbh its the mans own fault if he let the lil girl touch the dog, my mum would never let me touch strangers dogs out in the street because you never know what they are like!

hope it works out for your mum though thats so upsetting to hear


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> im sorry i disagree there why should the dog have known better ?
> 
> she is a dog their defence when threatend is to bite im sorry she was doing what came naturally to dogs
> 
> ...


Emma i didnt mean that the way it actually come across 
i just thought she would never harm a child i know people say you can never trust a dog 100% but again this is so unlike her she is usially a very loving dog and loves the attention from everyone children included when she is on her walks


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I would suggest you or your Mum get hold of these people asap

Doglaw

Fact is your Mum left her dog unattended and it has hurt a child. Thats no joke in the eyes of the law. For the dogs sake and your Mums sake you need to get legal advice now.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

with your mum being in the shop and i'm guessing there were no other witnesses, does anybody actually know what happened?

did the girl look like she had a bite mark on her nose?
what was the girl doing sticking her face in the dogs face?
was she eating anything or go to hug the dog with food all over her face?
what was a parent doing letting his daughter go so close to a strange dog that it can get close enough to bite her face?


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

small update 

the solicitor has still not been in touch 
and the shop doesnt have cctv or any witnesses 

but the childs mother has been round to my mums to see the dog for herself and sally in true form licked the woman to death 
she said the hospital phoned the police but she has also contacted them and has said she wishes for the dog to be left alone as her husband should have watched the child 

the police have called my mum and want to come and see her at 6pm 

thank you all 

just need some good luck now


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

good luck hope she licks the coppers and acts her self!!!!!! (no dought she will :2thumb keep us updated!


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

Meko said:


> with your mum being in the shop and i'm guessing there were no other witnesses, does anybody actually know what happened?
> 
> did the girl look like she had a bite mark on her nose?
> what was the girl doing sticking her face in the dogs face?
> ...


Meko the childs mum said she had some scratch marks on her nose but it was bleeding kinda like a nose bleed 
so not really sure 

i feel sorry for the child IF sally has bitten her because she will probably be scared of dogs for the rest of her life and she is only 4 yrs old 

again just need some good luck now


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

lenemily said:


> Really need some advice i have just got a call from my mum very distressed and upset
> she has just taken her dog of 11yrs for a walk in her local village stopped by the shop as she does every day tied sally up and went in for milk
> a man came running in with his young daughter with a bleeding nose and said sally had bitten her
> 
> ...


havent read all replies yet (i will though) but if it was a bleeding nose were there actually teeth marks (this is my first thoughts) and what breed is it? as my little jack russels if they get giddy and jump up to kiss me have often nutted me in the nose and it bloody hurts, i would think if even my little dogs did it to a child it could cause a nosebleed


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

seems im not the only one to think it could have been caused another way, 
and again i was brought up not to touch strange dogs and my children are told the same, i wouldnt leave my dogs but thats cos i know taz is a touchy little cow and i dont know that she wouldnt bite someone, then again she only usually gets touchy if she feels threatened, and also i dont leave them cos im scared they will get nicked, lol, but thats just my way, lol. if we walk them and know we need to go to shop we always make sure theres 2 of us one to go in shop one to stay outside with the dogs.


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> havent read all replies yet (i will though) but if it was a bleeding nose were there actually teeth marks (this is my first thoughts) and what breed is it? as my little jack russels if they get giddy and jump up to kiss me have often nutted me in the nose and it bloody hurts, i would think if even my little dogs did it to a child it could cause a nosebleed


still unsure if there is any teeth marks still waiting to hear 
and she is a x breed god knows what lol she is pure white with black eves and a black nose and a bit bigger than a JRT with a huge white fluffy tail


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lenemily said:


> Meko the childs mum said she had some scratch marks on her nose but it was bleeding kinda like a nose bleed
> so not really sure
> 
> i feel sorry for the child IF sally has bitten her because she will probably be scared of dogs for the rest of her life and she is only 4 yrs old
> ...


kinda sounds more like she might have gone to lick the kid and caught her nose.. possibly pretty easy if the kid is moving towards her at the same time.

i got bit in the face off a dog about 10 years ago and still got the scar, pretty small and you can only tell if i point it out.. although that's what happens if you have drunken barking competitions with puppies.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Probably hit her in the face with its paw. 
Put the father down for not watching his child and flogg your mother for leaving the dog unattended.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Meko said:


> kinda sounds more like she might have gone to lick the kid and caught her nose.. possibly pretty easy if the kid is moving towards her at the same time.
> 
> i got bit in the face off a dog about 10 years ago and still got the scar, pretty small and you can only tell if i point it out.. *although that's what happens if you have drunken barking competitions with puppies.*


lol, yeah i have a scar in the dent under my nose from kissing a puppy too much and getting him pissed off when i was a kid, was my own fault so i didnt tell mam cos i didnt want her getting rid, pmsl


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope it goes OK tonight with the police and your mum learns from it and doesn't put herself in the same position again (this isn't meant nastily, she just needs to protect herself and her dog). I know you have to leave them outside sometimes and 99% of the time would be fine.

Let us know how it goes. I would imagine they will say it will stay on file but take no action this time. I hope I'm right!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have all fingers, toes, paws an skunk tails crossed here for sally hun 


please let us know how your mum gets on hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Unless your solicitor is clued up on doglaw (which most of them arent) you need to ring these people. I know many people who have used them for one reason or another and they are the best in the country.

There is no way I would be letting the police in my house without seeking legal advice first.

Dont let your Mum sign anything untill she has spoken to a solicitor.

As it stands they have every right to remove the dog tonight if the childs parents have made charges and they have evidence to prove it was a bite.




marthaMoo said:


> I would suggest you or your Mum get hold of these people asap
> 
> Doglaw
> 
> Fact is your Mum left her dog unattended and it has hurt a child. Thats no joke in the eyes of the law. For the dogs sake and your Mums sake you need to get legal advice now.


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

a few thoughts spring to mind ?

if there are no puncture/bite marks, but there are scratches could the dog of jumped up to lick the toddler and have scratched her nose with her paw ?

has the father actually stated he SAW the dog bite the toddler ?

if the dog did nip her the toddler may have stood on the dogs tail ? seems more likely given the dog being fine around lots of children ?

i feel a lesson is to be learned here, dont leave dogs outside shops. if the shop wont allow them in its no excuse, just leave the dog at home. my dogs are part of my family, i wouldnt leave them outside a shop anymore than i would a child....

hope everything goes great for you


----------



## geckoboy92 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hi*

i would chack cctv


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

geckoboy92 said:


> i would chack cctv


 
i'd read the thread and see that its been suggested and then find out that there isn't a CCTV there.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i wouldnt have thought the dog would be put down in a case like this, its more than likely she will if anything be put on the dangerous dogs list and be made to wear a muzzle anytime she is taken out of the house, the only reason im sayin this is that 1 of mine bit a binman a few yrs back, i spoke to a freind of mine who has been a copper for yrs and he said unless its a serious wounding he wouldnt get put down, hope things work out ok


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Total nightmare. I used to tie Ellie up outside shops when she was young, because it's how my childhood dogs always came shopping with us. Until the day I saw a toddler hugging and squeezing her with the parents watching as I came out of a shop. 
Ellie was just sitting patiently, having always liked children, but I was horrified, and asked the parents what the hell they would do if my dog had bitten their child. They told me I shouldn't leave my dog if she wasn't friendly. 
From then onwards I only took Ellie to the petshop, because I just couldn't risk her being exposed to idiots.
Even as an adult I'd never touch anyone's dog without their permission, but not everyone feels that way.


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

another update 

The police have been round and true to form sally bought them out a teddy bear lol
they fussed her and got a good wash from her 
but the police will be coming back tomorrow with a rspca assessor :whistling2:

Mum said the police man was very nice and said he would like to put it down as an accident but will have to wait and see what the childs parents think and how the assessment goes 

so yet more waiting ...

thank you all for your support


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

lenemily said:


> Meko the childs mum said she had some scratch marks on her nose but it was bleeding kinda like a nose bleed
> so not really sure
> 
> i feel sorry for the child IF sally has bitten her because she will probably be scared of dogs for the rest of her life and she is only 4 yrs old
> ...


good luck with this one, it all sounds positive up to now. If the hospital had been able to confirm bite marks on the childs face the dog would have already been confiscated.
seems to me its more likely the dog has given the child her paw and clawed her face rather than bitten her.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

or gone to lick her and the girl moved forward and she banged her face on the dogs teeth which would account for blood and cuts, would also explain why the dad said it bit her.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Meko said:


> or gone to lick her and the girl moved forward and she banged her face on the dogs teeth which would account for blood and cuts, would also explain why the dad said it bit her.


 very true but if they had a medical proffesional say it was a bite wound surely they would have a seizure warrant already?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

probably but if it just caught her with its teeth it wouldn't look like a bite wound, just scratches. Also, the bloke said the dog bit his daughter so its the nearest thing i can think of.
heads go close together, the girl comes away with marks and bleeding and the dad says she's been bit.


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont think they put them down having bitten once ...she may get a warning ...but i agree the bloke should have been watching the kid


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

GOOD NEWS :2thumb:
Sally has been cleared thank god !!
seems the parents dont want any charges put forward the rspca were useless but hey !!
she passed all the assessments 

my poor mum can now relax and learn from a very bad mistake

thank you all for your words of support and advice 
x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's great news! :2thumb: Well done Sally!

The same thing happened to my daughter's dog - her boyfriend tied her outside a shop and she went for a girl, but someone saw what happened and said that she was teasing the dog! However, it still could have turned out bad for Isis, so they were very lucky the parents decided not to do anything either.

I guess there's a moral there for us all. Over 30 years ago I had 3 dogs and I used to take them all shopping with me on our main High Street and tied them outside every shop I went into - no real supermarkets in those days where you could buy everything in one go. The labrador I tied to the baby's pram and the Afghans to the nearest hosepipe downer. Never had a problem, but we are a litiguous society now and ££ signs click up whenever there's an injury - there seems to be no such thing as an accident any more and blame doesn't always fall on the right person, because it isn't always the injured party who is blameless!

I'm so pleased it worked out for you!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lenemily said:


> GOOD NEWS :2thumb:
> Sally has been cleared thank god !!
> seems the parents dont want any charges put forward the rspca were useless but hey !!
> she passed all the assessments
> ...


 
Thats fantastic news hun 

good on sally :2thumb:


Happy new year : victory:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

feorag said:


> That's great news! :2thumb: Well done Sally!
> 
> The same thing happened to my daughter's dog - her boyfriend tied her outside a shop and she went for a girl, but someone saw what happened and said that she was teasing the dog! However, it still could have turned out bad for Isis, so they were very lucky the parents decided not to do anything either.
> 
> ...


Very well said Eileen.


Glad it's all worked out ok for your mum and Sally :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

hey great news for you all thank god lisaxx


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

thats great news
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So pleased to hear the good news:2thumb:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

:no1: Great news!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Brilliant news hun. Just shows how stupid some people are with kids and animals. Jeez i wouldnt even let my dog sniff an unknown dog let alone let my kid near them . Am glad that your mums dog was shown to be the soppy pooch she is. What a lovely new year present for u all


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i really wish people would learn not to approach lone dogs that are tied up.....how stupid can you get they can obviously feel threatened, i get paranoid leaving my dog outside the shop incase of idiots like this.
glad it all turned out ok despite silly man:bash::2thumb:


----------

